# Dikhololo Fax Number and Dialing Sequence



## Wonka (Feb 1, 2008)

Help!  I need to fax Dikhololo my maintenance fee information.  Can someone tell me the exact sequence for dialing and the fax number?


----------



## janej (Feb 1, 2008)

I've got an email from Judy Osler, Financial Department, Dikhololo.  

Please complete the attachment and send it to judy@dikhololo.co.za or Fax
011 27 12 277 9003.

I don't know how to attach the document here though


----------



## Pat H (Feb 1, 2008)

I always email my credit card info. This is the format I use:

Please charge my credit card below for the 2009 dues for a 1 BDR red week and deposit the week with RCI.

Dikhololo #  XXXXXX
Name(s) on Account XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
RCI # XXXX-XXXXX
MasterCard # XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX  XXX  Expires 7/09
Credit Card is in the name of XXXXXXXXX
ADDRESS
Date of Birth XXXXXX


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 1, 2008)

*Dik Fax*

011-2712-277-9003


----------



## suskey (Feb 2, 2008)

I received an email from DIK which was a statement of my account. It looks like I have a credit that is more than the maintence fee.  Has anyone had this happen? I am hoping the credit will pay the maintence fee this year.

SUsan


----------



## Wonka (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## janej (Feb 4, 2008)

I emailed Judy last Friday and got an email confirmation today.  I am very happy with the response time.  Now I will see how long it will take for the week to be deposited.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 5, 2008)

suskey said:


> I received an email from DIK which was a statement of my account. It looks like I have a credit that is more than the maintence fee.  Has anyone had this happen? I am hoping the credit will pay the maintence fee this year.


Yes, every year.

If you already banked your 2008 week, which most of us did last year, you already paid your 2008 maintenance fee. But you paid it before it was determined exactly. So, this statement would probably be showing you your slight overpayment. 

Soon you can reserve and bank your 2009 weeks. You'll have to make an estimated payment for that maintenance fee in order to bank. Your little credit probably doesn't begin to cover that.

At least, this is how my statements always look.


----------



## Bozoshoes (Feb 11, 2008)

*Is it 2008 or 2009 for deposits*

Are we requesting the 2008 or the 2009 year for purposes of payments. Thanks


----------



## janej (Feb 15, 2008)

Bozoshoes said:


> Are we requesting the 2008 or the 2009 year for purposes of payments. Thanks



I just did my 08 year.  But I think we can start to pay 09 soon.


----------

